# Which Winter site in Spain?



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

I have booked to travel mid Feb. to mid March & don't want to travel too far South. I am an OAP & would like a site within walking distance of a town.
I fancy the Costa Azahar between Barcelona & Valencia where there are 2 camp sites that seem ideal.
The first is Camping Eden at Peniscola & the other Camping Alegria Del Mar at Benicarlo.
Anyone stayed at these sites? Any info. gratefully received
Forrester


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have stayed at Camping Eden, Peniscola but only for a few days while travelling down. Popular site, close to town etc..
A bit further down you have Benicassim... Bontera park is a very popular site, were off there very soon  Check that out as well.
If you have an ASCI card or get one when they launch later in the year you can get fixed price pitches.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I have also stayed at Peniscola, the campsite is near the beach, with a promenade which has a cycle route on it, ideal for cycling into town, or you can walk.

This site is a good one, and very popular, so you may need to book in advance, Peniscola is a very nice town.

Cavaqueen


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Haven't stayed at Peniscola but have stayed at Bonterra Park, Benicassim. Nice site and ticks all the boxes. Short walk into town, short walk to beacha dn lovely long esplanade which you can also cycle along and there is an excellent Mercadona supermarket opposite site and Lidl a short walk. Takes ACSI. Also Camping Azahar in Benicassim. For me not quite so nice as Bonterra Park but it is very popular with many Brits. €13 a night and does 7=5 so excellent value. Slightly further out of town.
Sal


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

:wink: Hi Forrester
We stay at Peniscola twice a year, a month going down in October/November and a month on the way back April/May. Camping Eden is ok but quite a long walk from the centre of town. There is a small but lovely Spanish campsite after the 2nd roundabout on leaving the motorway or the main road on the right hand side called Camping Ferrer. The family are really friendly and the daughter Rosa Marie speaks good English. She is assisted by her father and brother and a cousin and they all are the nicest people you could find anywhere. Any problems they are only too willing to assist. The town is a 5 mins walk from the site. There is the old walled town where "El Cid" was filmed in the 50s and a thriving marina where you can see the fishing boats come in and buy the catch everyday at 6pm. There is a supermarket right next door or there are the main shops in the town. The campsite has a restaurant at the front entrance which is run separately from the family and open all hours! Lovely meals and very popular with the Spanish. We love it there and we are going to the NEC specifically on Tuesday to meet up with Rosa as she is on the Spanish Tourist Board and is promoting her town. Unfortunately we cannot go down this October as I have just suffered a heart attack and have hospital appointments but hope to be on the road again after Xmas. Obviously the longer you stay the cheaper it becomes!


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Which Winter sight in spain?*

Thanks every one for your contribution.
Myfanwy, your suggestion of Camping Ferrer seems great. Do you know if they have WiFi?
Hope you get back to good health soon.
Forrester


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes Forrester they do have WiFi! You buy a card for as many minutes or hours as you might wish to use. I didn't mention that the showers are spotless and they even fitted doors on the outside of the blocks last year as we said it was cold in the mornings! :lol:


----------

